# Autopilot/Sentry Mode Bug



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

Wish I'd been able to find this thread last night, before driving 300+ miles old-school (without even "dumb" cruise control).

Decided to create a new thread with a more direct title to facilitate future searches.

Not sure if it's related to a full USB drive or not, but after the problem appeared, my dashcam was disabled. I was driving down a freeway in torrential rain and suddenly got "Cruise control not available" warning. No more cruise control, no autopilot, no lane visualizations, no nearby vehicle visualizations, and no speed limit signs. Oh, and the auto wipers weren't working despite being enabled and working up to that point. Thankfully manual and interval wiper settings were working and the car was still drivable.

Tried soft reboots, hard reboots, supercharging, and even swapping my USB drive (I keep a spare in the car just in case of filling up or corruption). Couldn't reach Tesla support last night because they were closed. Even slept in the car for several hours at a rest stop. Still not working in the morning.

Finally got through to them this morning and she told me to do the same thing as the OP.
1. Enable "Exclude at home" for Sentry Mode (I already had this set but hadn't been home for 8 days when it happened)
2. Disable Sentry Mode
3. Remove the USB drive
4. Lock the car and leave it alone for 15 minutes so it can go to sleep/reset.

She said leaving it to charge didn't count towards the 15 minutes. My plan was to supercharge and then move the car and leave it for another 15+ minutes. But 17 minutes into my SuperCharging session I got a notification that my charging was interrupted. When I checked on the car, the speed limit sign was back. And now NoA is back too, so I'm good to go finally.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

My dashcam went away as the icon had an x. I checked the USB and it was full. Formatted it and now the dashcam icon doesn't even show up. I never had autopilot issues just this dashcam running out of space. I am on 16.2. Car is in service for cooling fan draining battery and i got a notification of software update. Let's see if that brings the dashcam back.

Has anyone else experienced the dashbcam going away?


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

When you formatted the drive, did you create a TeslaCam folder?


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

yup. just like last time. i dont' even get the teslacam icon. 

I will report back after the next software update, which is pending at Service. Obviously don't have my car to try anything. I did do a screen reboot. did not try car power off.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Three days ago, cruise control and autopilot disappeared from my screen. When I try to activate cruise with the stalk, it says it's not available.

I have called the local Tesla mobile guy and he says he'll work on it.

Any one else having this issue?


----------



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

Known bug. Solution here: 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=13131&share_fid=2141163&share_type=t

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Short version: Unplug all the USB devices. If that fixes it, and you had dashcam enabled, replace the USB stick.


----------



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Short version: Unplug all the USB devices. If that fixes it, and you had dashcam enabled, replace the USB stick.


No need to replace the stick. Just clear some space. And let the car sit for at least 15 minutes without any USB device plugged in.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

RKBA said:


> No need to replace the stick. Just clear some space.


That could be true, but USB sticks are cheap, and the car is expensive. Why take the chance?

And I heard it was 2 hours for a deep sleep, with the apps all logged out to make sure they don't poke the car awake.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses. FYI: no jump drive was plugged in (I had burned through two SanDisks already and was looking for an alternative). I read a few entries, including the one above. I turned off Sentry Mode on the phone, but also went to the car and turned it completely off. Then, I walked away from the car. 15-minutes later, when I returned to the car, cruise and autopilot were back! I drove around and tested it (to make sure). Now I've turned Sentry Mode BACK on the phone only. 

I'll let you know what happens, and thanks again!


----------



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

JasonF said:


> That could be true, but USB sticks are cheap, and the car is expensive. Why take the chance?
> 
> And I heard it was 2 hours for a deep sleep, with the apps all logged out to make sure they don't poke the car awake.


I bought a 240GB SSD for $30 and a USB3-SATA adapter for $7 because am SSD should last _much_ longer than a stick or SD card.

Tesla phone support is the one that told me 15 minutes, which in my case was enough to take care off the problem (after removing the full USB drive). Once that 15 minutes was up, I was able to use my backup thumb drive to re-enable dashcam and Sentry Mode. Before I called Tesla, I had tried just using the backup stick but it was the 15 minutes without anything plugged in that really solved it.

_Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Pmurphyjam (Feb 20, 2019)

Doug Joubert said:


> Thanks for all the responses. FYI: no jump drive was plugged in (I had burned through two SanDisks already and was looking for an alternative). I read a few entries, including the one above. I turned off Sentry Mode on the phone, but also went to the car and turned it completely off. Then, I walked away from the car. 15-minutes later, when I returned to the car, cruise and autopilot were back! I drove around and tested it (to make sure). Now I've turned Sentry Mode BACK on the phone only.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens, and thanks again!





Doug Joubert said:


> Three days ago, cruise control and autopilot disappeared from my screen. When I try to activate cruise with the stalk, it says it's not available.
> 
> I have called the local Tesla mobile guy and he says he'll work on it.
> 
> Any one else having this issue?


Had this happen on my Model 3, and it wouldn't come back. Turned out I had a lot of Tesla iPhone Apps and TeslaFi causing the car to never sleep. So I deleted all my Tesla iPhone Apps and set Sleep mode on TeslaFi, this seems to decrease the requirement for the car to stream data constantly. I also updated my Tesla password to make sure nothing but TeslaFi had access. After this Cruise and Autopilot came back and have worked ever since. I'm guessing that something on Tesla's server side due to the frequent streaming causes it to think some of the sensors have a phantom fault so it disables Cruise and Autopilot from the Server side. I'm running 2019.20.1 firmware which is the latest being downloaded by the fleet of Tesla's.


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

I guess I have been lucky, the recordings I have been getting are mostly good (the left side cam is erratic at times).
But I have been unable to figure out or find the method to teach sentry mode my workplace location. It knows home, but still activates at work even with it toggled not to. [DOH RTFM]
When all else fails, a post on here usually works  thanks in advance


----------



## MikeF (Aug 7, 2018)

I did a lot of digging on this after it happened to me. Its definitely related to sentry. Some people were reporting this bug months ago; I've only encountered it recently. It could be a regression, but I think its possible that they havent patched it yet.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Doug Joubert said:


> Thanks for all the responses. FYI: no jump drive was plugged in (I had burned through two SanDisks already and was looking for an alternative). I read a few entries, including the one above. I turned off Sentry Mode on the phone, but also went to the car and turned it completely off. Then, I walked away from the car. 15-minutes later, when I returned to the car, cruise and autopilot were back! I drove around and tested it (to make sure). Now I've turned Sentry Mode BACK on the phone only.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens, and thanks again!


FYI: Everything is back to normal. This method worked. Thanks to all who contributed!


----------

